# traditions .50 pursuit muzzleloader



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

i am new to muzzle loading and purchased my first muzzleloader. i was wondering if anybody might have the same gun, what kind of powder and projectile that works for you. right now i'm leaning toward triple 7 powder, but don't know if i'd gain anything using 150grains of powder or 100 is the best way to go with this gun. i'm hoping to be able to efficiantly shoot 100+ yards.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

im not sure for your gun but with my 50 i pretty much shoot 150 grain all the time and i have my scope dialed in at 150 yd without a problem


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My friend has the same gun and shot 150 grains of pellets for the first year. Good accuracy and range, but stiff recoil. The second year he experimented by trying different granular powders. He began by starting at 70 grains of FFg then FFFg and going up while checking accuracy with each group. Between 90 and 100 grains of FFFG was his best group. The recoil was much more managable at that level also. He also noticed that it burned cleaner allowing him more shots between cleaning at the range. Usually FFFG is used for smaller bore rifles or for pistols, but seeing as the maximum charge for this firearm is 150 gr ffg it should still be WELL within pressure ranges.

Huntinbull


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have heard good things about the Traditions muzzleloaders; heard they stand behind the product and will fix anything that does happen to go wrong.

I saw the Pursuit on sale until Oct 13 for $249 with the reticle scope out to 200 yards. I am thinking of buying one to add to my blackpowder arsenal. If I do I will report back with my groups at 100 and 150 "out of the box" with factory loads and compare to my Knight and TC rifles.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought the treestand camo scoped combo late last year from Cabelas, put about a dozen rounds though it right after I got it and was pleased with the results,never did get a deer in my crosshairs. plan on trying some different loads this fall and see what it will really do. I have owned several other traditions muzzleloaders and never had any issues with them. its not a TC prohunter


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

i have the same gun and i shoot the triple7 pellets and the pyrodex pellets also, i shoot 100 grains ( 2-50 grain pellets ) and a 240 grain 429 thousands 44 caliber hollow point with the green sabot and my groups are about 3 inches at 100 years with either powder........Mike


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks all for your input. i sited it in at 50 yards just to get the scope close i'm going to take it out to 100 next time i shoot. i fired it with 100grans triple 7 and 150 and didn't see a difference where the bullet hit so i shot 100 grains the rest of the day. i'm shooting a 200 grain bullet. just like bulafisherman i got mine from cabela's i'm not sold yet, but after putting some more rounds down range i should game confidence -red


----------

